# Disc Laufradsatz Alexrims XD-Lite + Deore 6-Loch Naben



## CubElite (3. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290257282273&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019


----------

